# DLA3 5hrs?



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with the 5 hours block? Is it worth it or better just to do 2x 3 hour blocks?


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

I just got a 5 hour block at Dtla 5 for this coming thursday


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Keep us posted. How many stops do you get for 5 hour blocks and are they all apt and businesses?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Last 5 hour block at DLA5 was all one apartment complex


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks, I don't think my car's big enough for 5 hour blocks but I was just curious.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Last 5 hour block at DLA5 was all one apartment complex


Fml r u serious? Was it 20/20 complex in Redlands? I actually don't mind apts. finding the numbers isn't the problem it's the issue of no one being home


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I think it was. I didn't get it Jethro told me about it and said it was Redlands apartments on Barton Road


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Was told at DLA5 that this morning at check in the 5 hour blocks are for those who opted in and stated they have a "large" vehicle.

According to DLA5, when you first show up for a 5 hour block, your vehicle will be inspected and it has to be signed off by the warehouse as eligible for a 5 hour block. So, if you got a 5 hr, don't pull in the warehouse in a Prius C or you'll be sent home. They are expecting Expeditions, Excursions, Tahoes, Suburbans, large Mini Vans and Covered Trucks. etc; at least at DLA5. Smaller SUVs and Crossovers won't be approved.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> They are expecting Expeditions, Excursions, Tahoes, Suburbans, large Mini Vans and Covered Trucks. etc; at least at DLA5. Smaller SUVs and Crossovers won't be approved.


... which is dumb as crap, since when they sent out the survey about "would you be interested in Large Vehicle blocks" they specifically had a space on the form to specify what make & model of vehicle you drive.

Come on Amazon, don't be completely stone dumb about *everything*, all the time.... sheesh.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

what's funny about that is their internal requirement is 42 cubic feet of space for packages, which many smaller suvs will fit


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

jester121 said:


> ... which is dumb as crap, since when they sent out the survey about "would you be interested in Large Vehicle blocks" they specifically had a space on the form to specify what make & model of vehicle you drive.
> 
> Come on Amazon, don't be completely stone dumb about *everything*, all the time.... sheesh.





enigmaquip said:


> what's funny about that is their internal requirement is 42 cubic feet of space for packages, which many smaller suvs will fit


Not that I would opt in for it anyway, but I asked if my Subaru crossover would work and I was told probably not since it's low profile and I can only fit two very large boxes in my back seats as I did this morning.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not seeing where the 5 hr large loads are any kind of a good deal for drivers, assuming it's 80 boxes or so, and the crappiest kind of blocks (apartments and other dense areas... )

I'd rather do a pair of 2.5s really...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DLA3 5 hrs may take you to USC. DLA3 coverage areas include ktown, dtla and USC area now.


----------



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Today i see a 5 hour block at Hawthorne. I have a large vehicle. But it`s too far way.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

jester121 said:


> ... which is dumb as crap, since when they sent out the survey about "would you be interested in Large Vehicle blocks" they specifically had a space on the form to specify what make & model of vehicle you drive.
> 
> Come on Amazon, don't be completely stone dumb about *everything*, all the time.... sheesh.


May thoughts exactly, I just wanted to repeat it. 

Those peeps need to step out of there cubical once and a while.

In fact I recommend they do 1 4hr block once a month so they get a good dose of really.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

These 5 hour blocks are another reason blocks are harder to get. They give those routes way too many packages from what I have seen. That takes away a few routes for others and costs Amazon less money. Pay 18 bucks for what would be a 2-3 hour route on its own. Today there was a line of mini vans doing 5 hour routes and they were stuffed full. Not worth it. The aggravation trying to locate packages would be horrible.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> These 5 hour blocks are another reason blocks are harder to get. They give those routes way too many packages from what I have seen. That takes away a few routes for others and costs Amazon less money. Pay 18 bucks for what would be a 2-3 hour route on its own. Today there was a line of mini vans doing 5 hour routes and they were stuffed full. Not worth it. The aggravation trying to locate packages would be horrible.


Looks like people doing 5 hour blocks got rid of the 4 hour and 3.5 hour blocks at my warehouse.

There are plenty of desperate people at my warehouse that can't do math. Driving gas guzzlers that get less than 15 miles per gallon city, sometimes doing deliveries that are 20 to 30 miles away, I don't know what they're thinking. Actually they're not thinking. Might as well work for the white van people and get paid $12 an hour.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cheaper for Amazon to get minivan flex drivers to work more. 

There was a 6 hr route for DLA9 today.


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Looks like people doing 5 hour blocks got rid of the 4 hour and 3.5 hour blocks at my warehouse.
> 
> There are plenty of desperate people at my warehouse that can't do math. Driving gas guzzlers that get less than 15 miles per gallon city, sometimes doing deliveries that are 20 to 30 miles away, I don't know what they're thinking. Actually they're not thinking. Might as well work for the white van people and get paid $12 an hour.


How do u sign up


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Kevin Melendez said:


> How do u sign up


If you do this gig long enough, they'll come and try to recruit you. Or if you want to apply ASAP, just ask one of the white van drivers if there's an opening. I'm pretty sure the turnover rate is high.



oicu812 said:


> Cheaper for Amazon to get minivan flex drivers to work more.
> 
> There was a 6 hr route for DLA9 today.


Can you imagine 60 to 80 packages all apartments and businesses? Yikes... No thanks. I prefer two 3 hour blocks any day.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Kevin Melendez said:


> How do u sign up


When you get the email, tell them your driving a semi truck.  Seems like there looking for SUV's and trucks with bed covers.

I got it twice, second time put a Corolla.

I got a split 5hr . They hand 4 three hour guys so they took two of those in half. The sheet I had was 72. One worker told me it up to 80 for 5 hr routes.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Today there was a semi truck no trailer waiting in line for flex a DPS1. It was there for the 8hr block.

Everything is true except for the 8hr block.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Kevin Melendez said:


> How do u sign up


DO NOT!! sign up to be a white van driver they will literally use you till they break then fire you. they will make you work 10+ hours 6 days a week. just signed up to warn you LULz you can make more doing flex and uber then being a slave for some greedy ass company that gives two shits about your well being.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

As much as some hate Unions. That is an example why they are needed. ^^^


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Why, because a self-declared fat-and-old guy whines about a job? Plenty of people would be thrilled to have 20 hours of OT every single week, hard workers can make some serious bank.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't see any fat old guys working 20 hrs of OT. One few that do, do not have a life to begin with.


----------

